
Successful Entrepreneurs Are "B" Students, Not "A" Students - davidw
http://www.businessinsider.com/lucky-or-smart-bo-peabody-2011-4
======
davidw
This actually is more about the skills necessary to be an entrepreneur: he
says that being a jack of all trades is an important trait for people starting
things, but people who can really focus and do one thing really well may be
better to run it subsequently.

------
porter
Sometimes being the jack of two trades in more powerful. Combining skills at
the interface of finance and computer science, for example, usually spawns
interesting insights that translate into profitable companies.

